# Framing Nailer



## debd (Jul 16, 2008)

We are going to be doing some additions to our home, extending bedroom, adding garage, reroofing shed. Is there a good quaility, easy on the pocket book, framing nailer that is recommended? I also read about the Paslode 900420 Impulse Cordless framing nailer. Any comments about it?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

For a DIY I would recommend a Porter Cable good quality and resellable if you wish. You will need to buy an air compressor if you dont have one, but you will find about a million uses for an air compressor


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Here was another discussion about the same topic:

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=21378


----------



## debd (Jul 16, 2008)

Rehabber said:


> For a DIY I would recommend a Porter Cable good quality and resellable if you wish. You will need to buy an air compressor if you dont have one, but you will find about a million uses for an air compressor


thanks for the information


----------



## debd (Jul 16, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Here was another discussion about the same topic:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=21378


Wow, lots of infor there. Thanks


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Porter Cable 350 here - used it to build a 24x30 garage/workshop and various smaller projects - works great, moderatly priced.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

A year or so ago i picked up a factory refurbished DeWalt D51844R, works great so far.
Ive used a cordless Paslode (cant remember the model) a couple times, it was real nice and not having to deal with a air line was great... but like mentioned above, you can always find a use for a compressor (atleast i have, air chisel, filling car tires, ratchet and air hose to blow stuff off so far, )... and if your doing alot or remolding you might also think about a finishing gun. An air compresser, hose and two refurbished guns will proble be around the same cost of a cordless framing gun. Best thing to do is look at all the projects you plan on doing and figure out something from there.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a once upon a time carpenter but age has caught up to me so I don't do as much carpentry as I used to do. Several years ago, I bought a framing nailer from Harbor Freight for $69. It looks a lot like this one. I don't work too fast and the gun keeps up with me just fine. I have built a 10 x 12 storage building, replaced my fence after Hurricane Rita tore it down in 2005, framed up a wall this past weekend when I demoed a patio door and installed a window in the newly walled in area and put on the siding. Next job is to replace my fence that Hurricane Ike tore down last month! 

It shoots 2" through 3 1/2 inchers. I have used Harbor Freight's nails and currently have some made by Bostich. I just have to make sure I buy 28 deg. clipped head nails.

The only thing I don't really like about it is it's heavy (at least to me), so that may be something you might want to consider is weight. Maybe go to the stores and feel 'em to see what feels comfortable in your hands.

At the rate I'm going, this nailer will outlast me. 

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with MT for light to moderate use don't see how you can go wrong with thoses Harbor Freight nailers,I have the 28 degree framer,trim nailer and brad/staple gun all 3 work flawless,and all have had plenty of use..


----------



## mmtool (Aug 21, 2008)

*Porter-Cable FR350R Framing Nailer*

I would recommend a Porter-Cable FR350R. It is a reconditioned pneumatic framing nailer. A new nailer will run you around $359.00 and this reconditioned nailer runs about $196.00. Warrantied at any authorized service center in the U.S. 
It comes in a carrying case and handles up to a 16 penny nail. 
We sell a lot of these reconditioned nailers because it is half the price with the same warranty as a new nailer.
Don
http://www.toolsandmachinery.com/

Reconditioned Tools are tools that have blemishes and never been used or have been returned to manufacturer. They are sold in like new condition. Include same warranty as a new one and a lot cheaper.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I was planning on buying a Harbor Freight framing gun. Then I found the Porter Cable FR350A for a very, very good deal. Looking forward to using this gun! Thanks for the tips.


----------

